# Whats this Snail and what should I do with him?



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

Hi, just noticed this snail in my main tank (non planted) he's the only one and he seems lonely and the fish keep bothering him but he's huge   , was wondering what he is and is it worth putting in my planted tank to help with algea or anything?


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

Looks to be a trumpet snail (correct me if im wrong guys), they cause no harm and dig through your gravel, eating all the nasties and they help to circulate the gravel too  Not sure if you should put it in your planted tank becuase it may uproot plants? Not too sure though


----------



## geoffbark (22 Aug 2012)

1 up for me 

Some more info on them

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Mela ... culata.php


----------



## geoffbark (22 Aug 2012)

Oh and for future refrence!

The assassin snail will hunt them down and kill them when your population becomes to big!!!


----------



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

Sounds useful must say i only have one, I think he must of come across when I rehoused a load of my girlfriends guppies and endlers (she wanted prettier fish so I had to take them )


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

Again, correct me if im wrong haha, but im sure snails can produce eggs without a mate?


----------



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Again, correct me if im wrong haha, but im sure snails can produce eggs without a mate?



I have no idea, my main aquarium is snail free apart from this guy and it was a while back that i took the fish so either he's a bit of a loner or i actually have loads under the gravel and this guy is just the first i have seen, going to move him over anyway and see what happens.


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

Good luck  Im sure he'll love rooting through aquasoil or whatever you have instead of green and blue pea gravel


----------



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

Haha, yeah my main tank basically is all my girlfriends cast offs so its got green and blue gravel, a plastic cabomba a half coconut shell, classic no fishing sign, and a bit of bog wood, filtered by 2 fluval 2+ nothing special but the fish seem to love it (so much that i'm having to get a second tank which is becoming my first planted tank).


----------

